# Curette, shave vs. Destruction



## heatherwinters (Sep 6, 2011)

If my practitioner removes a lesion using strictly a curette with no other chemical or cryo treatment would that be coded as a destruction or shave removal?  

The description is confusing for the 17110  since it lists after it curettement as one of the destruction methods.  But the prior page in the cpt manual under destruction indicates you need the use of of electrosurgery, cryosurgery, laser or chemical treatment with or without curette.  

Help, thanks


----------

